# Lowrance NMEA 2000 cable



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like to purchase the above without buying another starter pack which has more stuff than I need. Does anyone know where to get backbone and dropdowns? Also, will Garmin stuff work?

Thanks,

MikeC


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can purchase all the parts T's, end caps, and cables separately.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Where?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

https://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/
Under parts and accessories..


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I may have a cable and connections. If your interested I will check. I am in N. Col.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

If not, check eBay, I have bought and used the generic ones sold on there and they have worked just as well as originals.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys. 

Gottago, thanks but hold off. I may have what I need now.


----------



## Branches (Mar 4, 2017)

Check Amazon as well. I just bought a Drop not too long ago and it worked great. Also, I was under the assumption that all NMEA (Garmin, Lowrance, ect.) would work together, just like all other electronics cables (HDMI, USB, ect) would work together. Let me know if that is incorrect. Here is a link for the Drop i just picked up.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XQ683ZH/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------

